# breeding my mini lop(first time)



## jesska (Apr 1, 2007)

iv alwayed breed lionheads but i wanted to try breeding mini lops iv had this doe for about a year but she the most chill out rabbit iv had and wounder will she be suitable too be a mum she so loveable but a bit lazy and chilled out and layed back,and my lionheads have always been jumpy, and cant stay still for bloody minutes and their always made good mums
this is a picture of her


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 1, 2007)

Her temperment should be fine. Lops tend to be more layed back than other breeds in general.

But, a few questions: 

Is she pedigreed? 

Will you be breeding her because she shows characteristics that you want to carry forward to the babies?


Who will the father be? Ideally another pedigreed mini lop with body type and characteristics that compliment the mother and will produce babies that are better quality than mom and dad.

--Dawn


----------



## naturestee (Apr 1, 2007)

Is she purebred? Does she have a pedigree? What is the purpose of the breeding? The UK is pretty much overrun with abandoned pet rabbits, there's no need to add to that population. When people breed primarily for show purposes, most of those babies get rehomed within the show community and so don't take the place that a rescue rabbit might have. But breeding for fun and for making pets really isn't a good idea.


----------



## jesska (Apr 1, 2007)

yeah she pedigreed and yeah i want to breed her cause of her characteristics she loveable and really pretty
well iv talk to another breeder which know a lot more breeders then me and i explain i want another pedigree and middle age and nice loveable and pretty face.i just havent said if i want block colour or broken yet but dont know it matter cause my lionhead have always just been block ginger colour :S but defo want summat black or white 
and she think she got a new in mind 4 me


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 1, 2007)

If you've had her for a year, how old was she when you got her? Breeding rabbits over a year for the first time can be more dangerous as they are more likely to have birthing complications.


----------



## jesska (Apr 1, 2007)

yeah she pure breed too, not going to be for show or anything like that, and yes i breed because i enjoy doing it and done it for along time, i never keep them i give them to the pet shop which she a breeder, but i know when she sells them im confident that they go to the right people


----------



## jesska (Apr 1, 2007)

well i got her a few days before she was ment to be sold because i knew the breeder so only be turn in a year old end of april so she about 11 mouths? this a bit late


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I thought they had to be bred before they were a year old too or there could be health issues. 

I don't know though about minilops.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 1, 2007)

*jesska wrote:*


> i breed because i enjoy doing it and done it for along time, i never keep them i give them to the pet shop


Oh dear God... you breed them to give to PET STORES?! That's ridiculous.

Please don't breed, spare the rabbits the torture.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 1, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> *jesska wrote: *
> 
> 
> > i breed because i enjoy doing it and done it for along time,i never keep them i give them to the pet shop
> ...


:yeahthat:!


----------



## pla725 (Apr 1, 2007)

Please don't! There are already too many rabbits in rescues, shelters and running loose.


----------



## ec (Apr 2, 2007)

Please *don't* breed your bunny.

You might want to take a look at this, too: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=20431&amp;forum_id=8


----------



## jesska (Apr 2, 2007)

i dont think thier nothing wrong with that iv breed lionheads for 2 years and yes its hard work but i do all that stuff stay up all nite when there ready to give birth try and keep the little one alive and make sure it has extra milk and site and website and look into books all nite before i breed them and whilst their growin up and yeah they go 2 pet shops but she ask's loads of question and where their homes going to be and what kind of family the bunny goin 2 be staying with, and try 2 pick a rabbit which is more appreciate for them and if not wont sell them to the customers which i think is great and i only trust her with them i wont go any other pet shop, i think she only like that because she a breeder her sell and she has a lot of love for them


----------



## bunnylove83 (Apr 7, 2007)

Please *DON'T* breed your rabbit.

Your rabbits that you place in pet stores are taking up limited homes available for rescue rabbits, that are already waiting for a loving forever home. You pushing your rabbits into pet stores, is not only *irresponsible* breeding, but condemming another homeless rabbit to sit in a shelter, rescue,or await being euthanized because there is simply NO MORE SPACE.

Why not put your love of rabbits togood use? Why not start fostering for your local rescue or animal shelter?

Please, if you truly care for the welfare of your rabbits and others, don't breed.


----------



## OneBadBunny!!! (Apr 8, 2007)

> and yeah they go 2 pet shops but she ask's loads of question and where their homes going to be and what kind of family the bunny goin 2 be staying with, and try 2 pick a rabbit which is more appreciate for them and if not wont sell them to the customers


Umm, at least in my experience the pet store doesnt really care as long as they get the money... Perhaps you have found an extremely rare shop that does care, but I doubt it and I think you need to reconsider rabbit breeding. Do you understand the severe overpopulation issue with these animals? If so, why are you contributing to it?


----------

